# New board changes everything.



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

*New board changes everything (also Infrared Waxing Discussion)*

I just started snowboarding last november. I've been out a good 15-20 days and have always used a rental board. I can hit the green and blue runs very well. Linking turns, toe side, hill side transition, going fast etc.

So i decided to get my own board and wanted something that will last me a while instead of a "now" board. I got a burton custom and took it out for the first time yesterday. Started out on a green run and the first turn i made i face plant.

I dont know whats the problem but i was having hard time linking turns. I tried changing my binding angles from 15 front 0 back to 0 fron/back (like the rental board i used) but it didnt seem to improve my situation. I can still do the falling leaf, j turns or just traversing across the fall line using toe/hill side. I just seem to be having a hard time when i wanna go from transitioning toe side to hill side while going down or vice versa.

I do notice it gets a little easier when im going faster so i figured that has something to do with my new board being stiffer then the rental im used to? So im wondering if anyone can provide some tips/advise for me getting use to this new board of mine. Any advise will be appreciated.

update: Anyone have comment of Infrared Waxing? I took my board back in for detune/waxing and they charged me 10 bucks for doing a infrared waxing.
its suppose to open up the pores so more wax will sip in? anyone have experience on this?
________
Live sex


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like you were used to the really shitty unsharpened edges of rental boards. Just keep at it with the new board, you'll realize you have more power in your carves and you can gain more speed with the sharpened edges of your new board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup had the same experience man, I rented moew for so long and bought my first board meow and experienced the same crap you are experiencing meow. Just give a few runs you wil do just fine meow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Part of it could be that this board is in better condition and therefore less forgiving. The edges are very sharp and not beveled very well for any rider, let alone a beginner. The flex in the board could be part of the issue, but the custom probably has more flex than the average rental board. 

I would take the board to a shop and ask them to put a 1-3 degree base bevel on the rails depending on how much trouble you're having. There may be other things to do, but seeing as that this is a new deck and you should have the edges beveled anyways, this gets both birds with one rock.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

detune the tip and tail to start off with, that should help with some of the edge catching


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> detune the tip and tail to start off with, that should help with some of the edge catching


+1. Was just about to type that. Read up on it and don't detune too much of your edge or you'll have the opposite problem.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i'll try detuning it i guess...

i just feel so stupid that i did worst on the new board i spent alot of money on then a rental board :dunno: it just felt like the first day all over again...
________
Ava.Doll cam


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

hm1sfidc said:


> Yup had the same experience man, I rented moew for so long and bought my first board meow and experienced the same crap you are experiencing meow. Just give a few runs you wil do just fine meow.


I love Super Troopers

anyways yea I have the same problem, just keep riding, its all about getting used to it. I just opened up a K2 darkstar yesterday and rode it after riding a Bataleon Enemy all season and they are Black and white as far as Im concerned. so its all about getting used to it, it will take a little time. Actually if you go to your shop and ask for a gummy stone, and rum that along your edge it should detune it a little


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> i'll try detuning it i guess...
> 
> i just feel so stupid that i did worst on the new board i spent alot of money on then a rental board :dunno: it just felt like the first day all over again...


Don't employ this attitude. Life is cycles. You climb ladders to arrive at the bottom of others. It's no different in snowboarding.

When you get good at linking turns, you're ready to be bad at steeper, faster terrain. 

When you can carve up blues and blacks without a hitch, it's time to get smacked around by some trees.

Sure, you might think you're doing "cooler" stuff, but you still suck when you start something new- even if the basics are there.

I've been riding for 8 years, and this season I picked up a new board with MTX. I fell a lot the first hour or so. Granted, I was seeing what it would take to make me fall in some situations, but the fact remains- I went from being a senior to a freshman.

The detuning is also good advice. Coupled with edge bevels, this is "soften" the boards inclination to find a fixed track in the snow with the lowest edge.

All of your frustration is coming from the fact that it's a new, untuned board and you're not an expert. You have only known rental boards before. You aren't sure what different characteristics boards my possess let alone which of those cater to your riding style let alone what your riding style is!

Keep your chin up, and know you can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mpagano9 said:


> Don't employ this attitude. Life is cycles. You climb ladders to arrive at the bottom of others. It's no different in snowboarding.
> 
> When you get good at linking turns, you're ready to be bad at steeper, faster terrain.
> 
> ...


phenominal post.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

15-20 rentals at a average 30$(around here at least) is 450-600 dollars on rentals alone. you smoke rocks, wouldnt you figure after like the third time you would want your own gear lol?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> 15-20 rentals at a average 30$(around here at least) is 450-600 dollars on rentals alone. you smoke rocks, wouldnt you figure after like the third time you would want your own gear lol?


i did actually...but i was told to wait for the sales :laugh:
it wasnt that bad...coz half the time im out during the weekdays and id get to use my friend's beat up board.

thanks for the push mpgarno9 =)
im heading out again for sure once my butt is not as sore :laugh:
________
Besthere live


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

So very true about stepping up the challenge and sucking again. I can charge the steepest of terrain, pop in and out of trees at a moments notice, etc. Yet when i go down switch it takes so much concentration to link my turns. And if i don't pay attention for a second riding switch i'm probably on my ass or just catching myself from getting there .


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Very good analogy about climbing ladders to be at the base of another ladder again. This is just how it goes, and always will go, until you become an uber-pro, which sadly most of us won't. But that's what brings me back to it, the challenge, the process of learning a trick from bailing every time, to pulling it off sketch, to stomping it with style. Every time you learn a new trick, it's pretty much back to square one. Great posts on here and discouraged newbies should heed this advice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I used a rental the first 5 or 6 times i was out and was able to link turns and was doing fairly well(i thought). Once i got my new board, i went down the learner hill and couldn't do anything. Took about 3 runs to get used to it, since then i have just been trying to link turns at faster speeds and such. 

I guess using a board with a decent edge changes the feeling.

speaking of that, today was a nice and icy day and my edges are shite.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Is the new board same size of the rental or longer?
The single thing that helped me a lot was finding my stance on the board and centering..I ride now 21 and 9 both positive and got the perfect body centering on the board..that helps a lot controlling the ride.
If you feel your tail wash out move the binding a notch forward, until you feel every turn balanced, detuning edges helps too, but find tyour "center".






w3iiipu said:


> I just started snowboarding last november. I've been out a good 15-20 days and have always used a rental board. I can hit the green and blue runs very well. Linking turns, toe side, hill side transition, going fast etc.
> 
> So i decided to get my own board and wanted something that will last me a while instead of a "now" board. I got a burton custom and took it out for the first time yesterday. Started out on a green run and the first turn i made i face plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

yea...
i figured it probably have something to do with the stance angles and width too...
the rental board i used had 0/0 stance angle...but i played with it a little the last time i was out there with 15/0...gonna play with it more until i find something comfortable...

and yeah...im bringing my board back to the shop to have them detune the tip and tail for me...tho i know its not suppose to make that much of a difference...

also...does anyone know wat degree of bevel does the Burton Custom in default factory settings?
ive tried searching...but i found some mix answer claiming all burton boards comes with 0 degree bevels and some say 1 degree...

any comments? and if it is default of 0 degree...i should have the edges bevel to 1 degree? for freeride/cruising purposes
________
Headshops


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

detuning the tip and tail absolutely makes a difference. It prevents catching edges in ruts and crud that the tip and tail plow through. I didn't detune boards until I was 4 years in, but as soon as I took the file to my first board it made things 2x easier like groundspins etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> any comments? and if it is default of 0 degree...i should have the edges bevel to 1 degree? for freeride/cruising purposes


I'm not sure if it is 0 degrees or not. I know the 'Grip & Rip' Burton Boards have a factory bevel, but the rest are 0 base 90 side. If it is 0/90, it would be worth taking it to your local shop and having a 1 or 2 degree base bevel put on.

If you board in particularly icy conditions I would use a 1 degree, but if conditions are better and you are having problems catching edges then I would go 2 or 3 degrees.

And I agree completely about detuning the tip and tail. These can't be over detuned, so round it to your hearts content.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Same problem when i started out i snowboarded on the same board for one winter and got pretty good got all my turns down and was able to grind and hit jumps than the next year i got a nitro board and first time down the hill i wasn't able to even make it 50 feet without falling but after about 4 times going i got used to it and was right where i was last winter and yes that is one sentence lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah the new board will end up being much better once you get used to it.

Just revert back to the basics and you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> +1. Was just about to type that. Read up on it and don't detune too much of your edge or you'll have the opposite problem.


+25396923874

oh and its not "hill" side. its heel side (seeing that you put pressure on your heels to turn that way)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> i'll try detuning it i guess...
> 
> i just feel so stupid that i did worst on the new board i spent alot of money on then a rental board :dunno: it just felt like the first day all over again...


When I first got my board (after renting a few times) I couldn't change edges without it catching every time. Needless to say I was soo pissed. I got to the bottom took the board off and went to the rental shop. I talked to the guy and he detuned my edges a little bit (just rubed a file all over it). Next run down I did notice I was still catching it a bit and it seemed a lot more sensitive to it than the rentals but I was able to start going edge to edge again. Detune the edges and go a couple more times and you will question how you rode the rentals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope when my new Agent gets here that it's not like this =(


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Give it a quick detune and you'll love it. New, the edges are so sharp so they catch everything.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i jus came back from the shop...guess what happen...

i took it in and told them i wanted to detune the board...so they figured out they did not detune and wax my board when i first purchased it so im suppose to get it all for free...
then just before they were gonna wax my board, the owner came in and told the guy to wax my board using Infrared...

has anyone have their board waxed with and ifrared machine? any comments on that?

so after all is done...the owner wanted to charge me for 10 bucks for the infrared waxing...i was shocked coz i thought i was suppose to get the detuning and waxing for free being i purchased the board from them a week ago...

well in the end...i didnt want the tech who did my board to be in such difficult spot...i paid the 10 bucks...i sure as hell hope that 10 bucks infrared waxing is gonna be some fucking magic wax that will make me float on the snow...
________
Vaporizerinfo


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow.. now I'm worried because I was thinking of upgrading my Atomic Vantage to an Alibi (lower edge bevel, stiffer, narrower waist). Maybe Snowolf can tell me how different that'll feel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

cloudburst said:


> Wow.. now I'm worried because I was thinking of upgrading my Atomic Vantage to an Alibi (lower edge bevel, stiffer, narrower waist). Maybe Snowolf can tell me how different that'll feel.


Having a stiffer board with a more aggressive bevel will make it more responsive (did you mean base bevel here?)

As far as how different that will feel, it really depends on what type of rider you are. I went from a POS board with really detuned edges to a Premier F1 and felt fantastic. It really felt responsive and I didn't have any problems catching edges. My friend on the other hand learned on rental boards and after purchasing his own ended up eating shit for the next 3 or 4 outings because he kept catching edges.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Agree with everyone here!

I learned on a Rental, the next trip to the mountain I had my own (2009 K2 Zeppelin). It was FASTER, and carves on a dime... which equals catching edges. After ONE face plant 360, I learned my lesson and am always riding on an edge. If you dont let that new board ride flat, you should rarely catch even the sharpest egde.

I think its a mistake to detune or bevel your new board. Detune the tip and tail, but I think to many riders detune the whole boards edges.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I think that's for park riding...you detiune the whole vboard not to catch an edge on the rails.
Of course then is going to carve like crap.




Interstink said:


> Agree with everyone here!
> 
> I learned on a Rental, the next trip to the mountain I had my own (2009 K2 Zeppelin). It was FASTER, and carves on a dime... which equals catching edges. After ONE face plant 360, I learned my lesson and am always riding on an edge. If you dont let that new board ride flat, you should rarely catch even the sharpest egde.
> 
> I think its a mistake to detune or bevel your new board. Detune the tip and tail, but I think to many riders detune the whole boards edges.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

For someone having trouble with catching edges, increasing your base bevel and detuning the effective edge a little will greatly improve your performance.

As you get better, you can re-edge the effective length of the rails to your desired sharpness.


----------

